# Peach Cake from the Islands...



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a customer asking for a peach cake that he had while on vacation. I think he said either the Caribbean or Central America. He called it Melo Coutone.

Have any of you heard of this? I googled it, but came up empty. That NEVER happens with Google!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Melocoton is the Spanish word for peach.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've looked up recipes for peach cake, but didn't find anything that seemed exotic in any way. Got any ideas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

So does eating a peach cake in a foreign country make it taste more exotic? I think the Spanish name just makes it sound that way. Make a peach cake; I'm sure your client will be happy. Perhaps you could ice it with mango icing if you want to "exotify" it.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

So, in other words, I'm making way too much of this? :crazy:


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

Maybe. Maybe not. Ask the customer if there was anything special about it (other than the fact that he ate it in a cool place while on vacation) that set it apart from any other peach cake. Of course there is always the possibility that he's one of those people that can tell you if you get it wrong but has no ability to give you any information that will help you get it right. In that case, you may have a lot of work to do.

Searching torta de melocotón in google will give you tons of results but I have no idea if any of them are what your customer is looking for.


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

peach cake - Google Search


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Drammer. I think the Brazilian cake just could be it. I googled before, but missed that one. I'll give it a try.


----------

